
Decentralised Decision Making with Initiative Circles - mashooq-badar
http://codurance.com/2016/05/13/initiative-circles/
======
astazangasta
Question: do you have C-level employees? What's their role in decision making?
How are salaries set? Is the space of "decentralization" circumscribed to
labor? I.e. are you just forcing more work on employees and not compensating
them for it?

------
exolymph
This seems totally impractical to me.

------
entwife
Sounds a bit like sociocracy, consensus for cities.

------
whatnotests
Sounds a lot like communism.

